# Go Kart Converted!



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

Very nice set up and the performance looks great.
Do you have any close up photos of how all the components were laid?
Are you using the standard racing chain or did you use a motorbike chain or something other type of chain?

Also, is your roll cage a bolt on type or is it welded to the frame?

Thanks
Crazy Al


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

The cage is welded on.

It is #50 chain which is way overkill but I wanted to plan for a bigger controller in the future.

Ill get some pics up soon of details


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

cool! how far north in CA? I'm in Santa Cruz / Cupertino / South Bay area.

corbin


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

We are 5 hours north of the bay area in the real northern California.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice! Are you going to try to break the world speed record?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-17922203



Cheers, Peter


----------

